# The Little Teapot



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Great! It definitely gives you an appreciation for instructors. I have no trouble leaving pencil lines in the snow myself but it's always a struggle for me teaching someone. I find myself always trying to recommunicate my thoughts when they don't get it right away. Is there a good drill to introduce flexion and extension into the mix so she can confidently complete those turns? I had taught myself the overrotation method and really don't want her to develope that habit.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Off topic: Is that a cell phone photo? The shape of her board looks funky. Kind of a fish eye effect.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Yea. iPhone 3g. I see what you mean. Looks like the board has an alpine sidecut or is banana'd to the left.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

As someone who just recently learned to do this, I'd say get her doing cross-under turns. Just thinking "Hump and Dump" helped me a lot, as silly as it is. It really helped me stay low, loosen up and made my riding more fluid and dynamic. Subtleties, such as weighting/extending into the apex of a turn and unweighting/flexing for the edge change and shifting forward to initiate the new turn and then shifting aft to follow through/complete the turn are now gradually falling into place for me. 

But then again, I am a nerd and have studied Snowolf's posts and videos pretty thoroughly. Thank you Snowolf for my rapid progress.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i gave up with my girl ... i told her to go on youtube since, shes is the fastest falling leaf i have ever seen on the hill, im just waiting for an edge to send her flying forward, but thats better than a heel edge bite i suppose


----------

